# Best song evah



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 5, 2011)

Rly this is the best song evah

What do you think


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 5, 2011)

Fuckin hell.

This is what I get for not being able to sleep.

Mods, throw this shit in The Tube or close it, please.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 5, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Rly this is the best song evah
> 
> What do you think


 No sir, you are mistaken


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 5, 2011)

No, this is the best song ever!



Fay V said:


> No sir, you are mistaken


 
Oh God I loved that episode so much! <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 5, 2011)

1. This belongs in The Tube.
2. That's insanely biased and close-minded. Even if it is a good song, it's sorted into genres, subgenres, subsubgenres, like any other song.
3. This thread is really stupid.
4. This is the best song ever. >:C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzg6B64-akg


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 5, 2011)

No no no, you mean this one

(Also OP is fucking awful)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't need your music, I can handle it perfectly myself.

Also I condemn moving this to The Tube.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh hey look a bunch of links I'm not gonna click. Great thread!


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> What do you think


 
I think that you are an idiot.  And also a terrible person.


----------



## Machine (Mar 5, 2011)

ITT: My song has a bigger dick than your song.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMm_2zuIN4E


The best.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 5, 2011)

I think this is a good one


----------



## Pine (Mar 5, 2011)

YOU CANNOT STOP [WHAT IS] THE MAJESTY...OF ROCK


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 5, 2011)

[yt]79_xwxrjoCw[/yt]


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 5, 2011)

trololol, ppl get very defensive a usual internet threads haha xD



Moth said:


> ITT: My song has a bigger dick than your song.


 Well only because ur song had surgery...


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 5, 2011)

Any song on Alice in Chains' Dirt album can beat any posted in this thread.


----------



## Hir (Mar 5, 2011)

why do you even _exist_


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd have to say this is.


----------



## Milo (Mar 5, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I'd have to say this is.


 
I saw dr. dre and decided to click out of it


----------



## Ames (Mar 5, 2011)

Pointless thread is pointless.


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 5, 2011)

C'mon man, friggin' disney?
_Disney?_


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 6, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> C'mon man, friggin' disney?
> _Disney?_


 shut the fuck up disney is awesome >:[


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 6, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> shut the fuck up disney is awesome >:[


 *
DOWN WITH DISNEY!! ALL HEIL 4KIDS*

Plus they have better opening song


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> *
> DOWN WITH DISNEY!! ALL HEIL 4KIDS*
> 
> Plus they have better opening song


 Why don't you try referencing something that isn't Yu-Gi-Oh abridged? :/


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 6, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why don't you try referencing something that isn't Yu-Gi-Oh abridged? :/


 Cause yugioh abridged is teh god of abridged? why should i use inferior material


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 6, 2011)

Actually, this is the best song:

[yt]X_DVS_303kQ[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Cause yugioh abridged is teh god of abridged? why should i use inferior material


 
no

fuck off


----------

